# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Using random number generation to catch false awakenings

## Venryx

Most of you have probably already seen some threads on the idea of having audio files playing during sleep to induce lucidity.

Well, my interest has come back to that idea, after thinking of some modifications to it that I'd like to try:
1) Instead of having a preset audio track, put together a large collection of varied phrases, and have it randomized each time to make it more interesting to listen to. This should hopefully reduce the amount your brain ignores the messages.

For example, you could have entries added for each of your friends and family members, and people from dream-views. Perhaps hearing their names mixed in with lucid dreaming keywords will break the phrases out of the "ignore" pile, to have you actually think about them more while in-dream. Especially if the names used are for people that appear commonly in your dreams.

What's nice is that a text-to-speech engine is used to speak the phrases, so you don't need to find and record a human voice actor for each phrase. (we could also try having it randomly change the pitch, speed, and volume of the text-to-speech voice, to make it more interesting to your dreaming self)

2) Find a way to embed reality-checks within the messages that doesn't require any movement or heavy mental focus. The idea is to have you still fall asleep, but just lightly monitoring the messages for if the passive reality-check ever starts failing, and revealing itself as just a dream replica. This will help you catch false awakenings without having to break your deepened state by doing nose-plug tests or the like.

Now some might be wondering what a passive, audio-based reality check would look like.

I think there are a few different candidates, but this one currently seems most promising:
* Every minute or so, have the app generate a random number, and use the text-to-speech engine to speak it. Not just any random number, however: it has to be a four digit number, and either all four digits have to be even, or all four digits have to be odd. So 1539 is valid, as is 2044, but not 1948.

Now what this does is it forces your brain to try to replicate the random number generation every minute--else it wouldn't match your sleep conditions, and you'd know you were in a false awakening. If it _does_ replicate the random number generation, then it has to generate those numbers very carefully. It can't just spew random nonsense, like it normally does, else 90% (technically 87.5%) of the time it would give a number that's a mix of evens and odds, and you'd be tipped off to the number's source. It also can't just give the same number each time, as the numbers are supposed to be random each time. (if it becomes a problem, we can modify the app's random number generator to ensure that the same number is never given twice in the same session)

I'm honestly very curious whether the subconscious mind is capable of playing the game above, and generating consistently valid matches to the "either all even or all odd" challenge. If it is, then well-played, subconscious. If not, then we've gotcha.  :;-): 

What's nice is it's pretty easy to evaluate whether a number matches (I've tried it the last two sleep sessions, and could do it fine for as long as my memory recorded), but at the same time, it's something that you have to evaluate after-the-fact, so your subconscious mind can't just generate whatever you're thinking of consciously. It's forced to do the generation itself, and you just act as a lazy evaluator of that number a couple seconds afterward.

Anyway, I'll be trying it the next couple weeks and recording my results here. I've tried it in two sleep sessions so far, and while it hasn't triggered lucidity either of those times, I do have shadowed memories from both times of hearing numbers generated while in-dream, or at least on the verge of ones (one was in-bed, another with me floating above a video game space station). I was probably just too brain-dead/dream-focused to pay attention in those moments, but I'm hoping that with enough nights of having random numbers playing continually, I'll grow to have some persistent knowledge of what those numbers mean (i.e. as dream signs/tests) and remember to evaluate them out of habit.

Then, lucidity every night! : P (as if...  ::roll:: )

Let me know if any of you want to join me. I don't currently have the app uploaded to Google Play, but I can if others have interest in it. (I'll be uploading it soon anyway, but this would prompt me to do it a bit sooner)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 1: no results

*Success rate: 0/1*

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 2: interesting, partial success!

This time I added randomization on the voice's pitch, and it seemed to make my subconscious focus on it much more. Instead of passing it off like an alarm, it integrated it into the dream as the dream's narrator/storyteller. I was still too stupid to remember the meaning of the numbers thoroughly, but the dream took off with it, and used the alternating deep and high voice to say all sorts of things interspersed with the actual number reading.

For example, it was telling an interesting story about this group of travelers that had fighting amongst a man's sons for leadership, and having to get past various terrain challenges.

It also caused my brain to cast the voices as a story, but one which I was listening to (yet also finding myself in alternately), with me in bed... but someone else listening to the story with me. So it had two scenarios going on, and I interacted in both. (for example, person in room wanted me to pause at one point and rewind the story to a part she didn't understand)

It also made a joke, I think: "If a man, wearing red shoes outside a department store, found himself with his hand on a woman's purse, what would he do?" (suggesting running away and stealing it) "Nothing! He'd have more to be concerned about than the purse."

Anyway, off to try attempt 3. (If I can fall asleep again)

*Success rate: 1/2*

P.S. Oh, the reason I count it as a success is because I also had a short bit of lucidity right at the end (it's actually what caused me to awake I think): when the story said they entered a huge field of hay, I saw visuals of it, and felt the "dream sense", so started flying toward it with budding awareness that I was dreaming. Thinking on this track, I sadly caused the visuals to fade, and found myself back in bed, with robot-voice. (it sounds like a robot when it changes tone all the time, haha) I could maybe have gotten back in, but I wanted to record the first partial success rather than enjoy the individual lucid dream.

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 3: success

I had two false awakenings this time, with both of them caused by number prompts. (whether real or dreamt)

This was also the first time where I successfully performed an evaluation of one of the number prompts. And interestingly, it successfully passed the "all either even or odd" requirement. (they were all even)

Now either that was a real prompt from my tablet, or it was one generated by my subconscious. If generated by my subconscious, then that's one data-piece in favor of it being able to understand and emulate my pattern requirement. If not, then that's fine, although my (admittedly hazy) memory thought the number ended with "0 2", and my app's number-generation log doesn't seem to contain such a number in the last few minutes.

Here's the log from the part I was lucid in: (I know because a "Peter Pan" prompt occurred shortly before falling asleep; the peoples' names are mostly family and friends, by the way, you can ignore them)


*Spoiler* for _Dream prompts log_: 




[2016-12-31 13:48:40.289, general] Name: Racquel Yae Number:  7 3 5 1
[2016-12-31 13:50:40.298, general] Name: The pope Number:  3 1 7 1
[2016-12-31 13:52:40.302, general] Name: Peter Pan Number:  0 4 6 2
[2016-12-31 13:54:40.307, general] Name: Hukif Number:  4 2 2 2
[2016-12-31 13:56:40.316, general] Name: Donald Trump Number:  8 2 2 2
[2016-12-31 13:58:40.326, general] Name: Davey Wicklund Number:  6 0 0 2
[2016-12-31 14:00:40.328, general] Name: Arthur Yae Number:  0 6 2 2
[2016-12-31 14:02:40.352, general] Name: Jaren Wicklund Number:  6 0 2 4
[2016-12-31 14:04:40.341, general] Name: Donald Trump Number:  5 9 3 9
[2016-12-31 14:06:40.342, general] Name: Grace Wicklund Number:  2 4 6 4
[2016-12-31 14:08:40.349, general] Name: Drew Yae Number:  3 7 7 1
[2016-12-31 14:10:40.360, general] Name: Grace Wicklund Number:  5 1 3 3
[2016-12-31 14:12:40.358, general] Name: Bahrock Obama Number:  6 0 4 8
[2016-12-31 14:14:40.363, general] Name: Arthur Yae Number:  5 9 9 3
[2016-12-31 14:16:40.373, general] Name: Gab Number:  3 7 3 5
[2016-12-31 14:18:40.377, general] Name: Monica Wicklund Number:  0 2 6 0
[2016-12-31 14:20:40.384, general] Name: Drew Yae Number:  6 6 0 4




I won't be able to sleep for quite a while, unfortunately, so the next test will have to wait a good 10 hours or so--which is one drawback of doing lucid dream experiments: having to learn patience.  :smiley: 

*Success rate: 2/3*

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 4: success

Though it wasn't very interesting--at least the part I can remember. It was one of those "minimal" lucids, where you realize you're dreaming, but don't take advantage of the fact or remember dream goals and such. I did have one false-awakening that I recognized and returned-to-lucid from, but that's about all I remember well. I may have also heard one number prompt, but I forget now as I fell back asleep (without having the app enabled) after that.

*Success rate: 3/4*

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 5: success

Dream entry: (names replaced with first letter from now on)

*Spoiler* for _Dream entry_: 



=went on swing in back yard, looking at huge trees
Compared them to pine some friends had showed us just a bit before, which was very tall, and sparse at the top
While swinging, I realized I was dreaming and looked in awe around me as I swung higher and higher.
Noticed that visuals bent and such when I swung up high and looked at the open blue sky and tree tops
=flew around old backyard, and then over road area where huge creature was
Did this as decision to face fear in dreams (had minor fear of the huge mink-like creature). Went well, had a blast flying, and it just acted like an animal, going around.
=arrived back in bed, heard voice say "M says..." and then what I thought was a phrase, but forgot it now
On seeing log, I think it was just the "M says... 2 0 2 2" line, but I just understood the second half as a phrase (not that odd, the text is occasionally ambiguous even while awake)




*Success rate: 4/5*

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 6: success


*Spoiler* for _Dream entry_: 



=expressed thanks to caretaker group who cared for baby (there were four babies we'd found and had to leave on the doorsteps of places, and we had come back to make sure they were okay; there were four such groups, in all; not sure if all visited)
=expressed thanks to second caretaker group who took care of next
they said they couldn't leave child alone; it was hard, but they managed. and now people give so many donations they're rich!
=lady showed money jar, and i saw and touched nickels inside
=snapped back into bed, and asked lady questions, but despite visuals I didn't feel it was distinct enough from imagination, so ended that (forget if went into dream again, a fa, or just started wakeup transition)




Not sure how much earlier from the in-dream-bed part was lucid, but that part definitely was, as I was weighing whether her responses as a DC were clear enough from my imagination to count toward "subconscious experiments/questioning" when I couldn't see her. (and I know I was still in-dream because it was pitch black, whereas in fact it's still daytime; there were also visuals when she tried responding to questions, and even people cheering and such who had come with me to the caretaker groups)

That said, it was not a full-blown/taken-advantage-of lucid, as I either didn't remember my main dream goals, or I decided to forgo them for some reason.

*Success rate: 5/6*

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 7: was close, but failure

The end of the regular part of my dream had me arguing with someone else about their policies "managing" volunteers for something. Then something caused me to snap back into my bed.

I then realized I'd been dreaming, of course. Sometime in the next minute or so, I wound up looking here on DreamViews and reading through this thread in fact.  ::laughhard:: 

Then... I woke up for real, when a number prompt played. I knew I woke for real then because: 1) The sound of my fan faded in. 2) The weight-feeling of my body faded in. (I think I had some weight-feeling in-dream, but it was different and not as strong)

Sad because if I had remembered to do the "roll out of bed", I probably would have gotten an LD! (as the dream was vivid, and my mind felt prepared for one)

*Success rate: 5/7*

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 8: weak success

I had another minimal lucid, where I recognized I was dreaming and exerted some dream control, but didn't remember/work-toward my planned dream goals.

Also, had an interesting case this time of the number prompt being spoken by a dc, simply and matter-of-factly. (and it was valid)

*Success rate: 6/8*

P.S. Don't drink a Starbucks Mocha just before going to sleep. I've never actually confirmed the effect of caffeine on sleep in an experimental/statistical way, but today would seem to support it. Took me about 4/5 hours to get to sleep despite having been pretty tired. Will have to experiment with this more in the future to confirm. (or look up statistical studies on its effects or something, as well as info on how much it varies per person)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 9: weak success

Again had a lucid dream, but failed to remember my main dream goals.

And there are some things I've been really wanting to try too!


*Spoiler* for _Dream entry_: 



=in Anne of Green Gables + Cinderella setting (don't ask me why)
i realize i'm lucid dreaming, when something occurs [specifics withheld...]
i make someone mad accidentally, and decide to leave for downstairs
am with family and some friends, and look at some interesting rc helicopters at store
while they're wating for something, I do some of a jumping/suspending in air maneuver (lucidity was mostly lost here)
we go outside
i use my suspending maneuver to fly up from the buildings over a large park area
apparently these little chipmunk like creatures didn't want me to fly and leave, so they tried to stop me
somehow i got reset in building, and decided to leave through use of holding a large sheet of styrofoam to the wind
tried it and it worked, i was flying above city (place looked like beaches in florida) [regained lucidity somewhat at this point]
eventually flew to other part in town, and to avoid the pursuers longer, used function on tablet to "warp" to another city, namely tokyo
made it there, though somehow they end up getting to me anyway
=i'm now in a bed, and the chipmunk guys are trying to keep me from teleporting, but I do so anyway by shaking my head/eyes and focusing on another location
i find myself in mall/supermarket place [lucidity regained here, as i "awoke" from bed but I knew I was still dreaming]
looked for something fun to do (annoying because I didn't think of my lucid dream goals again...)
decided to find the yummiest food in the store and eat it
found some chips and cookies, but avoided as i'd probably be suspected of stealing if eating food off shelves [which yeah, is just in-dream, but is still annoying cause they interrupt you]
looked for food court instead, and saw sign for one, but it ended up not being food place...
further dreaming, where lucidity faded mostly [involved a talking dinosaur who didn't seem to like me, so we battled (along with a talking taxi...), with neither of us actually getting defeated]




*Success rate: 7/9*

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 10: success... for five seconds


*Spoiler* for _Dream entry_: 



Hear a number prompt
After about 1.5 minutes (30 seconds before next prompt) (or what felt like it anyway), dad comes in and asks me to get up when ready to help mom set up her new computer
I look over, and he's set it down: a massive, 5 foot tall frame with like 3 graphics cards
I get up, and turn off my number-prompt app and bluetooth speaker
I'm about ready to go, when I snap back into bed, and hear the same voice that said the last number prompt (i.e. same tone, speed, and volume) say "Your movement woke you back up".
I instantly know it's not programmed to say that, and so know I'm in a dream/false awakening.
I try over the next few seconds to break the false awakening and get back into the dream world, but get impatient/too-forceful and wake myself up for real.




So yeah, another very lame, momentary lucid; at least this time I was mentally ready to take advantage of it, but this time the problem was a failure to disconnect from my real body (i.e. its sensory input) in a shallow false awakening. Raduga's techniques are exactly what I needed here, but I didn't get results in the first few seconds, so got impatient and accidentally broke the situation. (tried to move my legs slowly and gently off the bed...  ::huh:: )

Probably I need to do some more mental conditioning for when I first become lucid; I have a good enough induction rate, but most of the time I instantly botch it. I'll look into this more once I've tested this technique further. (I'm aiming for 30 lucids with this technique in lock-down before I begin branching out, i.e. optimizing the technique, recording clear instructions, and working on my mental preparation to better handle the weak lucid situations this technique seems to often produce)

*Success rate: 8/10*

P.S. Sorry the delay from the last attempt was so long. Both of the last two night's main sleeps were unattempted because I fell asleep accidentally before turning the app on. I was annoyed that I missed last night's as well, so I struggled and finally managed to get back to sleep for a nap just now; it paid off, although this might also be why my dream was so shallow/easy to break.

----------


## Kaan

Pretty interesting.
I'm not sure to understand one thing: when exactly (and how long) do you start the random play every minute? 
Is that all night long? 
If yes how do you even manage to fall asleep and how do you manage not to be done with this invading audio all night long?

----------


## Venryx

I start the number prompts whenever I lie down to sleep (well, when I feel like it). The number prompts then occur every 2 minutes, and yes, all night long (or however long I sleep anyway).

How do I manage to fall asleep? It's not actually that hard. The prompt is loud enough to hear the words, but not so loud it's jarring. It does have some impact on fall-asleep time, but not enough to be an issue. (I'd say it increases the fall-asleep time by ~30%)

Likewise, it's quiet enough to not be disturbing during your sleep. (i.e. it doesn't wake you up from dreams--unless by way of lucidity and then a botched attempt : P)

So yeah, so far it's been successfully treading the line between too quiet to have effect, and too loud to stay asleep; I plan to continue testing it till at least 30 lucids, to see if the  induction rate holds up throughout that period.

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 11: failure

This attempt was cut short (to 1-2 hours), so perhaps it would have succeeded if uninterrupted, but oh well. I'll just try again tonight.  :smiley: 

One interesting thing this attempt was a lot of odd perceptions of the number prompts this attempt. At least a half dozen times, I was confused because I kept hearing... oddness mixed in with the prompts. For example, the numbers kept getting slurred more than normal, with me barely being able to make out the digits. And a number of times the voice seemed almost dreamlike, in that it seemed partially receptive to my emotional state. I thought I might be in a false awakening a few times, and perhaps I was, although the times I checked I wasn't.

Anyway, it was interesting, but a failure overall. I did have some vivid non-lucids, but because of the interruptions I didn't have a chance to go back through my memories of it or record it. Anyway: onward to the 30 lucid mark!

*Success rate: 8/11*

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 12: success (and this time a "real" lucid, with me accomplishing two of my dream goals)


*Spoiler* for _Dream entry_: 




Am in car, driving to "our new house", which is apparently out in the country somewhat, to meet our grandparents.
We see house, park, and walk in, and see family and friends.
I realize I'm dreaming.
I remember i had dream goals, and try to remember them.
I focus, and after a few seconds am able to remember, "Oh yes, it's "What is your greatest secret?"."
I look around me for my first target, R, and see her sitting with a couple of dream/fake friends on the couch toward the windows/mountains.
I walk up, grab her attention, and ask "What is your greatest secret, R?". She takes just a second, then responds, "Turning to ice"--while doing so, a vision also appears of her on an area covered in snow, with her in thick eskimo furs but seemingly still close to freezing. This doesn't really seem like a "secret", unless it's like a secret fear or something...

Anyway, I then look for A amonst the circle of people. I see someone I think is him, but as I get closer it turns out to be another dream person.
I keep looking, and see someone with a hood over his head. At first it looks more like H, but as I get closer, I focus my mind to "expect" it to be A, and as he takes off his hood, it ends up being so. (he was smiling for some reason)
I ask him, "A, what is your greatest secret?" He answers quietly, a single two-syllable word. I don't quite hear him the first time, so I ask him to repeat, and he says a little clearer, "Contempt."
I'm interested in asking more, but decide it's good enough for now, and join the dream inhabitants relaxing in our dream living room, with a large deck outside, open hills, and far off lake with mountains.




I would have liked if their dream selves had elaborated more on their meaning, but at least I remembered the right question and their answers this time. Maybe later I'll revisit and ask for a full explanation of those answers. But for now: "Turning to ice" and "Contempt".

*Success rate: 9/12*

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 13: success

Another weak lucid, but it was there. Realized I was dreaming when I light switch kept failing to work. Also had an interesting talk with my electronic devices, before that, where we discussed a possible future apocalypse from how advanced our devices were becoming.

(This dream was earlier this night, but I accidentally fell asleep while preparing to record it! So I lost the chance to try another attempt during the last three hours.)

*Success rate: 10/13*

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 14: weak lucid

Another weak lucid. Realized I was dreaming when I entered a shop, and then proceeded to collect and eat all the best foods; told myself "I should do this more often in lucids!". Failed to remember waking-life dream goals.

This is becoming enough of a pattern that I think I'll start separating the lucids into "weak" and "full" categories.

Full lucids are dreams in which I realize I'm dreaming, and:
1) It lasts for more than a few seconds
2) And I do one of the following: A) Substantially access daytime memories. B) Remember my daytime dream goals.

Weak lucids are dreams in which I realize I'm dreaming, but not both of the conditions above are met.

*Success rate: 11/14 (9 weak, 2 full)*

----------


## naturespirit

:wow:
Maybe I should try this technique!
I also wonder whether your body is making up the noises (expectation) or reality!

----------


## Venryx

> I also wonder whether your body is making up the noises (expectation) or reality!



Yeah, I wonder that too. So far I have yet to definitively identify a number that failed the pattern test (which was the intended false-awakening evaluation method), but have had times where the source of the sound was questionable. I think most of them, at least, are real, though; if they're fake, I would expect to see at least a few clear revelations of such over dozens of attempts. (so far I've done ~1 dozen attempts, but will continue as-is until at least the 30 lucid mark)

As for potentially joining in the tests, that'd be awesome! Like I said, it's not currently released, but won't take too much work to do so. (basically just need to package the existing functionality more nicely, get the UI working on smaller screens, then submit it to the Play app-store)

Also, what's nice is that it doesn't need any special hardware, so it doesn't really have a price barrier (other than an Android device, which most people have). It is _easier_ to do with a bluetooth speaker under your pillow, for consistency's sake and keeping it quieter for anyone in the next room, but it should also work fine just on a standalone Android phone/tablet.

Anyway, the results so far have been different than what I expected. I'm only getting about half of the full-lucids that I expected, but the success rate for lucid dreams in general is pretty surprising: 79% at the moment! Even though those lucids are not currently very usable, I believe I can learn to convert them into full lucids, at which point it's actually not that far from the goal of lucid dreams every night. I've decided to temper my excitement until the 30 lucid mark, however, as it is fairly common for lucid dream techniques to drop off in effectiveness after the first couple weeks. But this is certainly the most promising path I've so far tried for a long-term, substantial boost to nightly lucidity.

----------


## Him

This sounds very interesting. What is the program written in? Is it available to us? If it is, we could add more data  :smiley:

----------


## Venryx

> This sounds very interesting. What is the program written in? Is it available to us? If it is, we could add more data



The program is mostly written in JavaScript, for easier user-scripting and to take advantage of the wonderful react-native UI framework; but it also uses some Java for interfacing with Android. (and for a couple high-performance sections of code--though most of this is no longer needed)

It's actually the same app referenced in this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-aids...etty-good.html (the screenshots there are fairly outdated, however)

The above was an attempt at using the Muse EEG headband at night to detect rem-sleep, and then triggering various user-scripted effects. It was actually going fine, but I suspended work on that functionality, as I decided the main deficit atm is not rem-detection but rather what happens in way of signaling the user after that point. (the other reason is that wearing a headband during the night is more uncomfortable than I thought; it's doable, but it was one of the factors in my shifting focus)

The program is open source (MIT), so it can be forked, compiled, and even monetized by people if they want (though it's preferred of course to combine efforts toward the main app). The code/repository for it can be found here: https://github.com/Venryx/LucidLink (The app is not yet on the Play store, as I'm still experimenting with the ideal configuration for it--I can accelerate the upload process if needed, however)

And yeah, extension to add more data and functionality is greatly encouraged! There are many features and experiments I'd like to add to the project over the years; in particular, I'd like to get it linked up to a database at some point and allow people to crowdsource statistical studies on the effectiveness of the various techniques, and add a way for people to easily journal their dreams, analyze them, and share them if desired.

But that's a good ways in the future. For now I'm just using it to study the effectiveness of some variations on techniques, and slowly optimize them for my own use. Later on, if they prove effective for the long-term, I'll attempt to package up what I've learned into an "official technique", and provide it within the app along with instructions. (and later on, with graphs on the success rate for users over time, to encourage people to persist even if they don't get results the first couple of days)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 15: failure  :Crying: 

Had some vivid dreams, but couldn't remember a specific moment were I definitely knew I was dreaming.

*Success rate: 11/15 (9 weak, 2 full)*

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 16: weak lucid

This time I realized I was dreaming, and so used my tablet to record dozens of people saying random things into it (including my family and someone like Bill Cosby). I was very excited anticipating when I'd wake up with the recordings as the first of their kind. A cool idea, except for the fact that it DOESN'T WORK. 

*Success rate: 12/16 (10 weak, 2 full)*

P.S. Anyone have tips on specifically targeting weak lucids like this? I'm getting them like crazy, but so far have been unable to get that "I'm dreaming" knowledge to reliably transform into a fuller remembrance of my dream goals and everything.

----------


## Him

Success rate 1/1

I didn't even use the program and fell asleep. In the dream, there was a DC that said a 4 digit number and I stopped and remembered this thread. I then tried to find if they were all even or odd but then remembered that I never downloaded the thing so it must be a dream.

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 17: weak lucid

Another lucid where I interacted with my dream app, perceiving it as a link between the dream and real world. This is good, as it means memory links are being formed with my lucid-dreaming app (allowing for adding my own "increase clarity" and dc-summoning buttons, dream goal reference menus, etc.), but I still failed to remember my dream goals after this occurred. (perhaps because I was too focused on trying to store and upload the "special, recorded dream data" I had captured...)

That said, these weak lucids are getting more interesting now, and increase my optimism that I'll eventually be able to convert them into full lucids.


*Spoiler* for _Dream entry_: 



Had false awakening where I turned off the app.
==========
Realized I was dreaming, when I heard a number prompt or something. Don't remember what happened right after this, or if I evaluated it. (I do remember the feeling that something unprecedented in my tests had happened)
----------
Looked over data from while asleep, and got excited when I saw it recorded detailed dream-info! (like dialogue, or images or something)
Left the app to prepare a message or something, but then realized I should have screenshotted the data as a quick backup plan. (I try to be careful with data preservation)
Went back, and my fears were realized when most of the data was no longer there.
==========
Heard music, realized I was in-dream. My false awakening dream was very shallow, so this simple knowledge started waking me up. In a few seconds, I was apparently awake again; cool thing is that I focused on the music as I woke up, and it faded exactly in-sync into the very quiet real background-music that I have the app playing. (not actually part of the technique, but required to keep the bluetooth speakers from sleeping and therefore missing the first second or so whenever an audio prompt plays)

I've had this happen before (years ago), but it's interesting because somehow your brain can totally just fade between fake audio and real audio like that. (I know the latter was real, as I half sat up at that point, and have remained awake recollecting the dream since)




*Success rate: 13/17 (11 weak, 2 full)*

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 18: failure

Had a non-lucid dream where I ingested a can of galamnatine or something that was significant for some reason (may have been that it was supposed to increase the chance of lucid dreams). It tasted kind of gooey, and was sweet, but with mediocre flavor.

Went on to read a piece of paper saying that the mixture was dangerous, as tested on a group of 10 people or so, of whom one was my sister. Spent rest of the dream reading over the results (who says you can't read in dreams? I definitely did... a lot...), and then relaying them to my dad, who was in the next room.

*Success rate: 13/18 (11 weak, 2 full)*

P.S. The dreaded technique decay (regarding success-rate) seems to be having some effect now. Nonetheless, I will continue to the 30 lucid mark.

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 19: unsure

Not sure whether to categorize this as a weak lucid or non-lucid. Lucid dreaming was definitely interwoven into the dream, but unsure of if I had a moment where I distinctly understood, "I am dreaming right now".

For example, at one part I was on a massive structure with hundreds of metal bars interlinking. I wanted to get back to the top as the view was really nice, but the "distant grabbing and hoisting" I'd been using earlier was failing to work. So I considered some other options like flying, or straight up teleporting. Supports lucidity, but too weak on its own to establish it. (before this I had also been using other powers like spewing fireballs from my hands, recognized as a power I was training)

In another area, I was exploring into a bamboo forest following/with someone else. As we went in deeper, the path started circling, and at the center there was a dark patch that I kinda wanted to avoid. So I detached my focus from the dream and softly-teleported to back outside the forest. I then got distracted by someone telling me the group I was with would be leaving soon.

In another area, Sageous answered a PM I sent.  :tongue2:   It was three or four paragraphs long, with a link to a thread in the middle. I read through it, though don't remember what it said anymore other than the tone/overall meaning.

In another area, Sageous had a physical area next to a forest--a class or learning zone of some sort--where I and some others were going as a way to renew focus on having high-quality lucid dreams. He had set up a small sign in the clearing (describing the zone's purpose), and I joined in by creating a small sphere, and summoning a permanent marker, with which I started writing a message affirming my intention/considerations. Unsure how much I understood this as being itself a part of a lucid dream, as I don't remember the before and after.

I'd say that of the four, the second one is most likely to show lucidity, as that's a legacy triggering from childhood that whenever something gets too scary, I recognize it as a dream and remove myself from the situation somehow (usually by waking up). While it didn't trigger the full recognition process of reality checks and such, the fact that I consciously deteriorated the dream scene is just enough in the direction of contextual understanding that I'm going to categorize it as a weak lucid I think. If you disagree, feel free to adjust the stats. (in either case, the intention is to convert these in-between states into full lucids anyway, so hopefully this categorization won't matter too much in a few weeks)

*Success rate: 14/19 (12 weak, 2 full)*

----------


## Kaan

Still very interesting, maybe you should do a few month graph (instead of a given amount of LDs) of the history of your success to see if the technique's efficiency decrease with time.
The idea behind this technique reminds me another technique I have used for a little while :
http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...b-newbies.html

My way of using it, if I remember well, was this :
1) I set a vibrating alarm watch  to wake me up after a certain amount of sleep.
2) when the watch wakes me up I do a short WBTB during which I put an ear plug in my ear (or pillow speaker or whatever I can hear) linked to a small MP3 player I have attached to my hand in a way it is very easy to press the play button.
In the mp3 player is recorded a message with my own voice that says something like "this is a successful reality check, stay focus on the incoming vibes".
just after that I start another vibrating device (gymboss) that will vibrate every 25 min for exemple.
3)I just let myself fall asleep.
4) each time I feel the gymboss vibrating I press the mp3 player button 
-if the message is clear and normal I am probably awake, I just let myself fall back asleep.
-if the message is different, or strange, I am probably in a FA and I can start a LD.

I think the philosophy of this technique is the same as yours, the only main difference is that it involves a movement to trigger the mp3 player, which is not very DEILD friendly, it also involves a couple of wires, so it's a bit more complicated, but I think those two techniques are more based on FA detection than on DEILD/WILD right? 

Indeed I also was using the mask of the rem dreamer (mask only, without the device inside) that had a flat speaker in the stretching band. 
Later I let this technique aside and started to experiment with my REM Dreamer Pro that allowed me to record a vocal message, and sometimes the message I was earing during the night wasn't exactly the recorded message.

That's why I find you technique, and the technique I quoted a very promising path.

----------


## Venryx

> Still very interesting, maybe you should do a few month graph (instead of a given amount of LDs) of the history of your success to see if the technique's efficiency decrease with time.



Yeah, I'll probably do this eventually. I'm too lazy right now, though. (also, I don't want it to subconsciously affect the results, as it's slightly more... visceral than just a number tally)





> The idea behind this technique reminds me another technique I have used for a little while :
> http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...b-newbies.html
> 
> My way of using it, if I remember well, was this :
> 1) I set a vibrating alarm watch  to wake me up after a certain amount of sleep.
> 2) when the watch wakes me up I do a short WBTB during which I put an ear plug in my ear (or pillow speaker or whatever I can hear) linked to a small MP3 player I have attached to my hand in a way it is very easy to press the play button.
> In the mp3 player is recorded a message with my own voice that says something like "this is a successful reality check, stay focus on the incoming vibes".
> just after that I start another vibrating device (gymboss) that will vibrate every 25 min for exemple.
> 3)I just let myself fall asleep.
> ...



Yeah, I saw that one! And I do think it's pretty similar--though the execution/variables are changed quite a bit. For example, this one plays all night, and every 2 minutes. Also, this one's intended to be varied each time in message and tone, to try to evade the ignoring by the brain. And then there's also the number prompts, which are _supposed_ to catch false awakenings. I haven't really gotten to test it yet, as I haven't had any prolonged false-awakenings with it so far!





> I think the philosophy of this technique is the same as yours, the only main difference is that it involves a movement to trigger the mp3 player, which is not very DEILD friendly, it also involves a couple of wires, so it's a bit more complicated, but I think those two techniques are more based on FA detection than on DEILD/WILD right?



Yeah, I think they share more similarities with each other than DEILD/WILD, in that they're focusing on FA detection, and/or signalling while in a normal dream, rather than transitioning into a lucid dream directly.





> Indeed I also was using the mask of the rem dreamer (mask only, without the device inside) that had a flat speaker in the stretching band. 
> Later I let this technique aside and started to experiment with my REM Dreamer Pro that allowed me to record a vocal message, and sometimes the message I was earing during the night wasn't exactly the recorded message.



Ah nice! So you've gotten similar results on that point. Indeed, it is funny to hear the number-prompt voice suddenly decide to say something out of its script.  :Cheeky: 





> That's why I find you technique, and the technique I quoted a very promising path.



Thanks! Yeah, despite it's currently weak rate of full lucids, the fact that it so often spawns weak ones is enough for me to be optimistic it'll turn out useful.

And today increases that optimism as I just had a third full-lucid with it.  :smiley:    [entry coming in a bit]

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 20: full lucid!

Now this one was kind of embarrassing, so I don't think I'll include the dream entry. But it was a nice and vivid one, with full knowledge of the dreaming state (i.e. knew what a dream was, that this was one, that my real body was back in bed, that physical laws need not apply and such), and involved dancing!

In real-life I'm far too embarrassed to do so, but when you know it's all a dream, and the characters feel like a part of you, you can be much more bold/experimental!

*Success rate: 15/20 (12 weak, 3 full)*

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 21: full lucid!

Note however that:
1: This morning's "attempt" was actually cut in two pieces; the first I was interrupted from and wasn't able to go over the memories of. Because of that I counted it as merged with the second half, which I went back to as soon as I could (and would have stayed in from the first part if I hadn't been interrupted). If you disagree with this merging, you can adjust the stats accordingly.
2: I'm now taking part in Spellbee's lucid-dreaming competition. (as seen here: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...on-2017-a.html) Because it's really fun, this will probably inflate my success rate with this technique some. (which is... okay, although does make it a little less organic)

Anyway, still happy as this was the longest/best LD I've had in at least a few weeks.

Dream entry: 2017-01-14 10:12 -- Visited book world, found possible dgs (bruce, peter, jj), "recorded" song - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Success rate: 16/21 (12 weak, 4 full)*

----------


## Venryx

Attempt 22: full lucid

Dream entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/venr...present-79612/

However, same as yesterday: had an interrupted first section without known results, followed by going back to sleep and getting a lucid.

This is somewhat unfortunate as it's both disrupting the "single attempt" analysis, as well as essentially combining this technique with the WBTB one.

Because of this, I think it's best to give up on one general attempt-level stat, and instead separate it into categories:
1) Long sleep
2) Post-sleep nap (shortly after an earlier sleep/nap; not necessarily long enough prior sleep to be a "WBTB")
3) Isolated nap

Also, now all sleep sessions will be included; if it was interrupted, it will just add to the attempt-count in parentheses.

I like this system, as it lessens the data-muddling from other sleep influences, but it's brings up the question of what to do with the existing stats.

On that: I think I'm going to have to go back and do my best to categorize them into this new system. (I didn't want to do this, but I don't want to start back at zero!)

So, if goes as planned, the new stats/categorization should be up in a bit, below.
==========
Oh also, I'm changing the definition of "full lucid" and "weak lucid" to as follows:
* Full lucid: lucid dreams in which I substantially connect with my daytime existence. (examples: doing reality-checks, remembering dream goals, remembering current events)
* Weak lucid: lucid dreams in which I do not substantially connect with my daytime existence. (i.e. realize I'm dreaming, but just go with the flow, not remembering the daytime perspective, which would open up more interesting options)

----------


## Venryx

The below is a recategorization of the existing entries. I did my best to make it accurate (e.g. adding entries for all interrupted sleep sessions, including the really short ones), but I may still have messed up in some places. (if you notice such a case, please mention!)

Anyway, this should be nice going forward, as all data (including interrupted sessions) can be entered without worry of corrupting the main results.

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 14/17(+5 interrupted) (10 weak, 4 full)
Post-sleep nap: 3/4 (0 weak, 3 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt: failed

I had only ~2 hours before wake-up, so expected not to get any results, but tried anyway.

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 14/17(+6 interrupted) (10 weak, 4 full)
Post-sleep nap: 3/4 (0 weak, 3 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

==========


Exciting note!: I recently purchased the S+ sleep tracker from ResMed, and it seems to be working really nicely!

Here is a recording of my first full night of sleep with it on: Attachment 9685

As can be seen it produces clean, analyzable data for the whole night. It correctly showed that I awoke from (or very near to) a dream (non lucid) at the end, as well as showed rem cycles at roughly 90-minute intervals.

Here is a second recording from a short nap: Attachment 9686

In it, I woke directly from a lucid dream, so I know the section of REM at the end is accurate.

And finally, here is the screenshot from this last sleep session: Attachment 9687

As can be seen, I had about 45 minutes of rem, and when I woke up, I was not in REM (as matches with my memory).

Three other points that make me a very happy camper:
1) I got it for only $23 on eBay.
2) The device is contact-free! It just sits next to your bed pointed at you while you sleep, and apparently uses something like sonar to track your breathing patterns--and from it infers your sleep state. (which is pretty interesting/impressive, even just for the results I've gotten so far)
3) It has a nice app for Android. You know what this also means... I should be able to hook it up with my Lucid Link app in the future! (if not with an official API, I should be able to figure it out from how their app does it--or if not, fall back to accessing the app's data-files/network-requests to accomplish the same)

That said, it's obviously not perfect! One of my naps I was unable to get to sleep, but it only showed ~60% of my time as "awake". That's still pretty impressive, imo, but does show that it uses approximation/inference, so will not be accurate in every case.

Anyway, I plan to start posting these sleep charts on here with my sleep sessions going forward--at least for a while so people can see how it works/its accuracy level.

----------


## Venryx

Attempt: weak lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-15 13:15 -- Very short lucid at dock with kid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9688

This one was actually quite clear (and would have had waking memories if it didn't end early, I believe), so I want to categorize it as a full lucid; but for the sake of consistency in following my categorization I'll mark it as a weak one.

Also note that the sleep graph didn't catch the rem session this time; that's actually not that surprising, though, since from what I remembered/felt, the dream had only started ~2 minutes earlier.

Anyway, not a great one, but still felt nice.  :smiley: 

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 14/17(+6 interrupted) (10 weak, 4 full)
Post-sleep nap: 4/5 (1 weak, 3 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt: full lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-17 6:40 -- Fighting hooded enemy - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9689

Had a lucid which I woke myself up from at 6:40 (as can be seen on the sleep graph--but is independently known as I checked the clock when I woke up).

Decided to wake myself up because my enemy wasn't stopped by my attempt to control time, and I've still not gotten over my reactionary behavior from childhood where I'd wake myself up from nightmares. Hence I categorized it as a full lucid, as nightmares/sleep exit attempts always flood back knowledge of the waking world in the final moments (as the destination to be sought). Someday I'll muster the courage and start facing negative entities instead of just exiting!

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 15/18(+6 interrupted) (10 weak, 5 full)
Post-sleep nap: 4/5 (1 weak, 3 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full).

----------


## Kaan

I was wondering, do you user a form of acetylcholinesterase inhibitor, like galantamine, or any other supplements in parallel to your technique?

----------


## Venryx

> I was wondering, do you user a form of acetylcholinesterase inhibitor, like galantamine, or any other supplements in parallel to your technique?



No. I might try them someday, but so far have just used techniques.

----------


## Venryx

Attempt: full lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-17 11:52 -- Bomb-shelter, rail trip to coast city, restaurant and mall - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9691

A nice and long lucid, though with fluctuation in my awareness throughout the ~30 minute dream (as shown by graph, as well as memory).

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 15/18(+6 interrupted) (10 weak, 5 full)
Post-sleep nap: 5/6 (1 weak, 4 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full).

P.S. Anyone know how to get the image attachments to show as a small thumbnail, instead of just being a link?

----------


## Venryx

Attempt: failed but only because I got woken up within the hour.

On second thought, there's one category I _am_ going to ignore completely: sleep sessions where I'm woken up before even one rem cycle has finished. That's what happened this time, and it's too annoying to count as even an "interrupted" attempt.

"Interrupted" sleeps will still be entered here, but they have to have at least one uninterrupted rem segment to count (as shown by my S+ sleep tracker), or last at least 2 hours. If either of those conditions are met, then I will enter it here anyway. Ones that fail both criteria will just not be mentioned because they had no chance (like this time).

Argh. And I felt like I would have gotten a lucid this time, too... (which would have been three in one day  :Mad: )

----------


## Venryx

Attempt: failed

Dream fragment: played a video on my tablet, which ended up mixing with the physical space, and I ended up waking myself up trying to turn it off
Sleep graph: Attachment 9692

As can be seen from the sleep graph, it took me a long time to fall asleep (ignore the early "sleep" segment), and the dream above had me wake from the first rem cycle that did finally come. I do see this wake-up as good, as dreams where I wake from action/excitement tend to have more awareness (i.e. are more conducive to lucids), but this time it didn't translate into an actual lucid. (unfortunately, I didn't turn the sound prompts back on after this awakening, and then was interrupted/awoken again about two hours later, so it hasn't gotten a second chance yet this morning--I'm still tired, though, so will start one more attempt in a few minutes  :smiley:  )

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 15/18(+7 interrupted) (10 weak, 5 full)
Post-sleep nap: 5/6 (1 weak, 4 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full).

----------


## Venryx

Attempt: full lucid

Dream: This one involved a get-together at our grandparents, during which I realized I was dreaming just after watching a long film.
Sleep graph: Attachment 9694

The sleep graph got the overall rem sessions correct, but it marked the last one as lapsing into light sleep toward the end, when in fact the rem continued till I woke up.

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 15/18(+7 interrupted) (10 weak, 5 full)
Post-sleep nap: 6/7 (1 weak, 5 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full).

----------


## Kaan

Since yesterday 17:58 to today 22:20 (in my own time), you have reported 5 attempts.
How do you manage to make 5 attempts in 2 days?

----------


## Venryx

Most mornings my main sleep gets interrupted by having to wake and get my younger brother off to school. (he's disabled) This means one "night" attempt, and one "morning" attempt most days. (you can also see this from the hour marks on the sleep graphs--the wake-up period lasts from 40-120 minutes, and then my second session begins)

Right now is 2pm for me, so I just recently completed the "morning" attempt for today. (which was successful; my "night" sleep for today was the fail posted just before it, earlier this morning)

I also sometimes take naps later in the day--or even shortly after my "morning" sleep, if I'm still not rested enough. (especially the case if I succeed in having a lucid in the middle of the first rem segment)

Yes, it's not an ideal sleep schedule, but it actually works all-right, and provides multiple, shorter attempts at LDing each day. (as can be seen from the stats, it works a lot more consistently for the "morning" (post-sleep nap) attempts--though works a fair amount for the night sleep as well)

----------


## Kaan

ok. I understand better.
It seams that only the last attachement link works (9694)
when I clic on the others I have "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"

----------


## Venryx

> ok. I understand better.
> It seams that only the last attachement link works (9694)
> when I clic on the others I have "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"



Yeah, I noticed that. It's odd because they worked when I first made the posts (I usually check them afterward). It's also odd that sometimes their thumbnails show up, but other times they don't, seemingly without pattern. (I tried some variations like using/not-using preview/advanced-mode)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt: failed

Sleep graph: Attachment 9695

As can be seen, I was in my third rem segment when awoken. I remember being in a dream, but didn't have time to recollect, so the memory is now gone.

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 15/18(+8 interrupted) (10 weak, 5 full)
Post-sleep nap: 5/6 (1 weak, 4 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full).

----------


## Venryx

Attempt: full lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-19 10:59 -- Alien battle, number prompt, checking goals on tablet in bed - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Screenshot_2017-01-19-11-24-59.jpg

This one was neat because I heard the number prompt and remembered three digits from it: 5, 9, and 7 (and that it had a female tone)

Here's the number-prompt log from the end:

*Spoiler* for __: 




[2017-1-19 10:33:15.388, general] Name: Sageous (0.49595596426166594) Number:  3 5 7 3 (0.6871294114878401)
[2017-1-19 10:35:15.404, general] Name: Steffen Wicklund (0.3833713791659102) Number:  7 3 7 3 (1.3628292665421031)
[2017-1-19 10:37:15.423, general] Name: A purple submarine (0.5054110386990942) Number:  7 5 1 9 (1.1430402833875268)
[2017-1-19 10:39:15.423, general] Name: Gab (1.425273213230539) Number:  2 4 2 8 (0.04467258794931695)
[2017-1-19 10:41:15.421, general] Name: Kobayashi (1.5931418259511703) Number:  1 1 7 7 (1.0218132930039427)
[2017-1-19 10:43:15.428, general] Name: Sensei (1.4962739056162535) Number:  8 6 6 2 (0.7483263418707066)
[2017-1-19 10:45:15.425, general] Name: Queen Elizabeth (1.414057504045777) Number:  7 3 5 9 (0.9604949362366461)
[2017-1-19 10:47:15.429, general] Name: Racquel Yae (1.4386709348787554) Number:  9 9 7 1 (0.04003431237768382)
[2017-1-19 10:49:15.459, general] Name: David Wicklund (0.800040404368192) Number:  3 5 7 7 (0.20067371150944383)




Now note that there are two prompts that match. However, the second one (third last overall), is only a couple minutes from the end of the dream (the last one was after I'd awoken), which matches with my memory well. So I became lucid at almost exactly: 10:45:15.425

Anyway, a very short lucid, but still nice. (and helpful in the ld competition I'm currently in  :tongue2: )

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 15/18(+8 interrupted) (10 weak, 5 full)
Post-sleep nap: 6/7 (1 weak, 5 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full).

----------


## Venryx

Attempt: full lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-20 -- Outside our house at night, on bike around loop, upstairs grand bedroom - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9697

What makes this lucid interesting is that it occurred within just 6 minutes (approximately--according to the S+ tracker) of the first rem segment of the night! That's quite rare, as normally it takes at least 2 or 3 rem cycles before I gain clarity enough to trigger lucidity. (note that I say "of the night" at 11am, because I went to bed at 5am, but couldn't get to sleep within the pre-8am segment, meaning I had to wait until my post-8am attempt period)

The lucid itself was not great in terms of things accomplished, or robustness (I had a couple points where it faltered, e.g. I had trouble moving my arm forward), but the visual and mental clarity was there (for certain moments in it anyway).

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 16/19(+8 interrupted) (10 weak, 6 full)
Post-sleep nap: 6/7 (1 weak, 5 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full).

----------


## Venryx

Attempt: full lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-20 13:57 -- Inflatable speedboat, asking the wrong question - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9698

I tried to do my next dream goal on my 4-item quick-list, but misremembered it.  ::|: 

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 16/19(+8 interrupted) (10 weak, 6 full)
Post-sleep nap: 7/8 (1 weak, 6 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full).

----------


## Venryx

Attempt: full lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-20 11:26 -- Play, fly through ground, drive car, fly and fight in forest - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9699

Another one in my first rem segment of the night! As I'd hoped, I seem to now predominantly be getting full lucids from this technique, which is wonderful. Hope it holds up after the competition ends; but even if not, this is well exceeding my expectations, and I'm definitely going to continue using it past the 30 lucid mark.

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 17/20(+8 interrupted) (10 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 7/8 (1 weak, 6 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full).

----------


## Venryx

Attempt: failure

Sleep graph: Attachment 9700

I'm actually ~70% sure I did have a lucid dream during this session, however I believe it occurred in the middle of the session, and that I fell back asleep before recording it--thus I have no specific memory of it now (only vague memories that aren't clear enough to be sure of).

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 17/21(+8 interrupted) (10 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 7/8 (1 weak, 6 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt: full lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-21 11:29 -- Map, meteors, wake-up, pink triangles, back in apartment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9701

Was disappointed with the night session failing, so decided to take a morning nap (yes, I take a lot of naps), and succeeded.

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 17/21(+8 interrupted) (10 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 8/9 (1 weak, 7 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (long-sleep, interrupted): failure

Sleep graph: Attachment 9704

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 17/21(+9 interrupted) (10 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 8/9 (1 weak, 7 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (post-sleep nap): full lucid (some parts passed the "full lucid" criteria, while others didn't)

Dream entry: 2017-01-22 11:27 -- Square-root attempt, gather stones, vast ocean, gargoyle sensei - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9705

I seemed to have met Sensei in this dream, though... shape-shifting as a knight/gargoyle. Also, he didn't speak, so I'm going to try this again later, targeting a human form.

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 17/21(+9 interrupted) (10 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 9/10 (1 weak, 8 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (post-sleep nap): not sure

Sleep graph: Attachment 9708

Not sure how to categorize this result. In the moments before awaking, I remember having a false awakening where I either wrote or thoroughly went over an online lucid dream entry. However, the moment I woke for real, I felt my memory of its contents be lost. I tried for like 20 minutes to recollect further, but all I could recover was a bit more detail on the false-awakening. (such as that there were some strange rules in the competition that I was contesting, and that someone referenced a dream journal entry to prove some point in the conversation)

I'm pretty sure (~75%) that I had some level of lucidity at some point, however as I can't actually remember any contents, I guess I'll have to categorize it as a failure.  :Sad: 

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 17/21(+9 interrupted) (10 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 9/11 (1 weak, 8 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (long sleep, uninterrupted): weak lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-23 12:38 -- Volleyball, nascar swim race, barnes and noble, chinese inventors - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9709

This was a pretty long lucid, but I only remember a few parts from it, and the parts I do remember weren't enough to establish it as a "full" lucid. (ie, I knew I was dreaming, but did not substantially connect with my daytime existence, like by thinking of my dream goals, the competition, etc. -- at least not enough to be actionable)

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/22(+9 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 9/11 (1 weak, 8 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

----------


## Venryx

[Sorry I'm late for this session and the one below, was busy with some things (in the time I was awake) today.]

Attempt (long sleep, interrupted): failed

Sleep graph: Screenshot_2017-01-25-01-47-38.jpg

Was groggy-minded in this session, despite feeling that I'd had many dreams. Had some sections with raised awarenees (e.g. hiding from monster), but no actual lucidity.

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/22(+10 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 9/11 (1 weak, 8 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (post-sleep nap): full lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-24 19:40 -- Square root n2, coworker hmm
Sleep graph: Screenshot_2017-01-24-20-00-55.jpg

Thought I'd been too late/too rested, but managed to fall asleep one final time and score a nice lucid, and attempt some dream goals.

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/22(+10 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 10/12 (1 weak, 9 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (post-sleep nap): full lucid (well, parts of it)

Dream entry: 2017-01-25 12:24 -- Mind control tank, mystery, chasing enemy, many dcs, room distortions - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9721

My awareness fluctuated a lot in this one, but I know earlier on, and at the end, I had good awareness. Also, this one was long enough that the earlier parts are basically all forgotten--which is sad, as the storyline seemed to stretch back a good ways further.

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/22(+10 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 11/13 (1 weak, 10 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (post-sleep nap): weak lucid (I think there was an earlier full-lucid section, but due to wake-up situation, could not recollect in time before having to leave)

Dream entry: 2017-01-25 19:41 -- Evading ranged attacks of island inhabitants - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9722

Sorry the dream entry's so short and unsubstantiated. There was much more, including places where lucidity was actually demonstrated, but I have to leave shortly so only had time for the easiest-to-recover section right at the end. (sad since I think it was a cool one overall)

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/22(+10 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 12/14 (2 weak, 10 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (long sleep, interrupted): failure

Sleep graph: Attachment 9723

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/22(+11 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 12/14 (2 weak, 10 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (post-sleep nap): full lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-26 12:54 -- Bike trip, talking with ai/subconscíous, warping paper and obqc - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Screenshot_2017-01-26-13-15-16.jpg

This one was cool because I got to talk to my subconscious, with it asking me if I wanted to summon someone back from a non-lucid dream that had just ended. Time didn't let it actually complete, but it was pretty cool nonetheless.

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/22(+11 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 13/15 (2 weak, 11 full)
Isolated nap: 0/0 (0 weak, 0 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (isolated nap): full lucid

Wasn't sure whether to consider this a post-sleep nap or an isolated nap; I was awake for ~4 hours from my last awakening, so I decided to consider it an isolated nap. I guess from now on, if I've been awake for 3 hours, I'll consider that an isolated nap.

Dream entry: 2017-01-26 17:58 -- Skating, colored line matching buzzing, false awakenings - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9726

Was a fairly short lucid as far as normal/active dream content, but had a long period in a false awakening where I just laid still and paid close attention to various things, like a series of colored lines that matches with fluctuations in a buzzing sensation in my body. It was pretty neat actually, as a change of pace.

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/22(+11 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 13/15 (2 weak, 11 full)
Isolated nap: 1/1 (0 weak, 1 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (isolated nap): weak lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-27 17:29 -- Running through fields, restaurant visit, barn ship and bees - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9727

This one was kinda disappointing, as I didn't remember to do my set of four dream goals for the comp, and really wanted to this time. But oh well... I kept the streak alive at least.

(As for why I don't have an entry for my night/long sleep: I fell asleep early in the night for ~3 hours by accident (without app started), and then wasn't able to fall asleep again before having to get up for a visit.)

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/22(+11 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 13/15 (2 weak, 11 full)
Isolated nap: 2/2 (1 weak, 1 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (isolated nap): full lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-28 18:03 -- False awakening, listening in, wrong dream goal "mute" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Screenshot_2017-01-28-16-15-20.jpg

This one was very short. I misremember one of my dream goals, which unfortunately was the one of the four I decided to attempt. (oh well)

(Entry for long/night sleep is again missing because of accidentally falling asleep this morning, briefly followed by inability to -- this time for just over 3 hours.)

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/22(+11 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 13/15 (2 weak, 11 full)
Isolated nap: 3/3 (1 weak, 2 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (long sleep, interrupted): failure

Was awoken early in my second rem segment, so naturally this "long" sleep was not a full attempt; hence goes in the (rather large) "interrupted" category, as is the custom for mornings.

Sleep graph: Screenshot_2017-01-29-13-32-37.jpg

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/22(+12 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 13/15 (2 weak, 11 full)
Isolated nap: 3/3 (1 weak, 2 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (post-sleep nap): full lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-15 12:30 -- Dark sky and cloud dream powers, crossing river, fighting courier - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Attachment 9738

Practiced some dream powers.

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/22(+12 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 14/16 (2 weak, 12 full)
Isolated nap: 3/3 (1 weak, 2 full)

----------


## Kaan

Efficiency doesn't seem to decrease so far.
I'd be curious to know how the random number spellings sounds like.
Have you a recorded sample to make us ear?

I could do a few mp3s with different 4 digit even number and put it on a file in my mp3 player that would play it in a random order, just to try this technique and see if I have some results myself.

----------


## Venryx

Well I don't have any atm, but since you want to try it, I'll just speed up my uploading it to Google Play. It won't have the nice UI yet, but for early testing that's fine. (I'll make the number-prompt UI later when I'm preparing to make an actual thread for the released app)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (long sleep, uninterrupted): failure

Sleep graph: Screenshot_2017-01-30-21-23-22.jpg

Subconscious, I am not pleased.  ::nono:: 

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/23(+12 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 14/16 (2 weak, 12 full)
Isolated nap: 3/3 (1 weak, 2 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (long sleep, interrupted): failure

Sleep graph: Screenshot_2017-02-01-13-03-29.jpg

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/23(+13 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 14/16 (2 weak, 12 full)
Isolated nap: 3/3 (1 weak, 2 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (post-sleep nap): full lucid

Dream entry: 2017-01-20 ~17:00 -- R at table, flying, choosing forward road, talking with dc at park - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Sleep graph: Screenshot_2017-02-01-17-19-41.jpg

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 18/23(+13 interrupted) (11 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 15/17 (2 weak, 13 full)
Isolated nap: 3/3 (1 weak, 2 full)

----------


## Venryx

Attempt (long sleep, uninterrupted): lucid, not sure of intensity (so categorizing as weak one)

Sleep graph: Screenshot_2017-02-02-20-32-39.jpg

I'm not sure if it was a full lucid, because I chose not to recollect my memories in detail, because it was somewhat of a lucid nightmare. Not because anything terrible happened to me, but because there was recurring negative imagery. I kept it to a minimum by shifting attention in-dream away from it, but it was still pretty disturbing.

Still though, another lucid. : )

*Success rates:*
Long sleep: 19/24(+13 interrupted) (12 weak, 7 full)
Post-sleep nap: 15/17 (2 weak, 13 full)
Isolated nap: 3/3 (1 weak, 2 full)

----------


## Venryx

> Efficiency doesn't seem to decrease so far.
> I'd be curious to know how the random number spellings sounds like.
> Have you a recorded sample to make us hear?



Okay! Sorry for the delay people, but I've finally got the app up.

I made a new thread for it here: http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...ique-beta.html

Most new posts will be made there now, so follow that thread if you'd like the latest updates on it.

----------

